# What Does "Excel 2010 with Reduced Functionality" Mean ??



## monirg (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello;

Under Specs/Additional Software for a new generation of Notebooks, it reads:



> "Microsoft® Office Starter 2010 includes reduced-functionality versions of Word® and Excel® only, with advertising."


Does anyone know what "reduced-functionality of Excel" really means ??
Does it mean, for example, Excel 2010 without VBA ??
Or perhaps, it's Excel 2010 with couple of w/s Functions missing!! 
Or maybe .....
And, What is this "with advertising" ?? 

Microsoft Excel Help has not been helpful!
Your expert comments would be appreciated.

Regards.


----------



## Derek Brown (Aug 15, 2011)

It is a replacement for Microsoft Works:
http://www.microsoft.com/oem/en/products/office/pages/office_2010_starter.aspx
Further information:
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/reviews/software/358585/microsoft-office-starter-2010


----------



## monirg (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi *Derek*;

Thank you kindly for your prompt reply, and for providing very useful and helpful links.
Will shortly review the two sites again; but more slowly this time!

Greatly appreciated.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Aug 16, 2011)

I used it once. That was once too often. It's like Excel ultralite. 
No named ranges, pivot tables, VBA... Useful for primary school, not much else.

Denis


----------



## monirg (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi *Denis*;

Thank you for your reply.





> No named ranges, pivot tables, VBA... Useful for primary school, not much else.


So basically it is a useless application for the vast majority of users. I wonder if Microsoft took that approach to force the users to buy the full version of XL 2010. I don't believe MS would do something like that!!
By the way, I wasn't aware that Excel is used nowadays in primary school and kindergarten! 

Kind regards.


----------



## Domski (Aug 16, 2011)

monirg said:


> So basically it is a useless application for the vast majority of users.



Just like MS Works was 

Dom


----------



## monirg (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi *Dom*;



> Just like MS Works was.


You're absolutely correct! This appears to be the case.

Regards.


----------

